# Best all-around fishing boat under $10K



## kielman (May 13, 2004)

I am looking for some help. I decided that I want to purchase a fishing boat this year and have no idea where to start. I have a budget of $7500 give or take, so obviously I am going used. 

While I know there isn't anything out there that does EVERYTHING great, I would like a boat that CAN do everything at least satisfactorily. Is there a boat(s) that I can use for bass on inland lakes, salmon on the rivers, and possibly walleye on sag bay and/or erie? 

Any examples would be great. I know prices fluctuate greatly, so any assistance on the type of hull, length, motor, etc. I should be looking for would be a great start. 

Thank you!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

sounds like you need a jon boat.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

For your requirements I would suggest no less than 17 ft. 90 hp. because of Sag bay/Erie. Glass would be a softer and drier ride than aluminum.


----------



## kielman (May 13, 2004)

When I think about glass I always imagine the bass boats that sit practically at water level, like Nitro's and Ranger's to name a couple. Would these be ok for the waves of Erie/Sag Bay? Or are there boats with fiberglass hulls that are not "bass boat" style?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is a boat that can do it all for you. I use a 1750 Cresliner Fishhawk on Lake Michigan salmon fishing, canada trips, down to blue gilling. Comfortable, great ride even in rough water. 

Located in Marne, just outside of Grand Rapids to the west at Camp and Cruise. You probably won't find a better boat IMO in your price range than this one. 

Here is the link. 

http://www.campandcruise.com/pre_ow...E-02X3K22K2010J11I31I09JAMQ3714R0&veh=1532932 

* GENERAL INFORMATION** Manufacturer* Crestliner* Model Year* 1998* Model* 1750 Pro Tournament Bassboat* Price* $7,299.00** Color* Green / White* Length (feet)* 17* Hull Type* Modified Vee* Hull Material* Aluminum* Drive Type* Outboard* Engine Make* Evinrude* Engine Model* E90TSL 2 stroke without oil injection* Horsepower* 90* Fuel Type* Gas* Trailer* Shoreland'r painted single axle* Warranty* 60 day in house 50/50 motor warranty


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thats a sweet boat. If it has to be tin, Crestliners don't have weeping rivets.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

ESOX said:


> Thats a sweet boat. If it has to be tin, Crestliners don't have weeping rivets.


 
Thats right it is an all welded boat.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

According to my boat estimator we use at my insurance company it is priced right, if not under a little.


----------



## kielman (May 13, 2004)

Any idea on how much water this boat draws. Would it be usable in a river? Say the Muskegon?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

kielman said:


> Any idea on how much water this boat draws. Would it be usable in a river? Say the Muskegon?


I have had my Crestliner 1750 Fishhawk with my 4.5hp kicker putting up a 3 foot deep creek in Canada that was as wide as the boat. You shouldn't have any problems running in the main sections of the Muskegon, but it might be a bit large for the other off-shoots. 

Camp and Cruise will let you test drive their boats too, they will haul it to a nearby lake and let you test it out.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are a couple others at camp and cruise, but not as wide as the Crestliner. 








http://www.campandcruise.com/pre_ow...81372X3K22K2010J1I54I42JPMQ3714R0&veh=1395595

*GENERAL INFORMATION** Manufacturer* Lund* Model Year* 1992* Model* 16' Rebel SC* Price* $4,999.00** Color* Red* Length (feet)* 16* Hull Type* Deep Vee* Hull Material* Aluminum* Drive Type* Outboard* Engine Make* Evinrude* Engine Model* 40 PL* Horsepower* 40* Fuel Type* Gas* Trailer* Painted Shoreland'r with roller side guides* Warranty* 60 day inhouse 50/50 motor warranty










http://www.campandcruise.com/pre_ow...81372X3K22K2010J1I54I42JPMQ3714R0&veh=1260985
*GENERAL INFORMATION** Manufacturer* Sea Nymph* Model Year* 1994* Model* 165 BT* Price* $4,999.00** Color* White / Red* Length (feet)* 16* Hull Type* Deep Vee* Hull Material* Aluminum* Drive Type* Outboard* Engine Make* Johnson* Engine Model* J25EL 4 stroke* Horsepower* 25* Fuel Type* Gas* Trailer* Painted single axle w/side guides and spare* Warranty* Inhouse one year 50/50 motor warranty









http://www.campandcruise.com/pre_ow...81372X3K22K2010J1I54I42JPMQ3714R0&veh=1595791

*GENERAL INFORMATION** Manufacturer* Crestliner* Model Year* 1996* Model* 1750 Fish Hawk SC* Price* $8,999.00** Color* Green / White* Length (feet)* 17* Hull Type* Deep Vee* Hull Material* Aluminum* Drive Type* Outboard* Engine Make* Johnson * Engine Model* J115PL 2 stroke with oil injection* Horsepower* 115* Fuel Type* Gas* Trailer* Shoreland'r bunk with side guides and spare* Warranty* Seasonal in house 50/50 motor warranty


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

The only issue I see with the Crestliner shown, is the getting wet part, I enjoy the full windshield my Lund has, as well as the high sides. Been through the "open to the elements" type boats (no thanks), sold em all, and have had the Lund 18.5 for 8-10 years now. Seeems to be the best of both, and I bet Crestlinner has the same style I have.
Even in the Detroit River you can get big waves and that means getting wet w/o a full windsheild. 
Have fun choosing, there is a ton to pick from right now.


----------



## kielman (May 13, 2004)

I have been reading a lot of older "best boat" posts and see a lot of people suggesting Lund.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

kielman said:


> I have been reading a lot of older "best boat" posts and see a lot of people suggesting Lund.



not the newer ones though.. 08 and up you will have problems with.. take my buddie kosman for instance 50-60 grand in the boat.
leaks like a siv and been back to dealer 8-15 times for this issue.
never fixed it they recommend sending it out for 3-6 months back to manufacture for hull replacement..
{got to love brunswick boats}

just a warning... his is for sale if interested....lolololol:SHOCKED:


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Greenbush future said:


> The only issue I see with the Crestliner shown, is the getting wet part, I enjoy the full windshield my Lund has, as well as the high sides. Been through the "open to the elements" type boats (no thanks), sold em all, and have had the Lund 18.5 for 8-10 years now. Seeems to be the best of both, and I bet Crestlinner has the same style I have.
> Even in the Detroit River you can get big waves and that means getting wet w/o a full windsheild.
> Have fun choosing, there is a ton to pick from right now.


 
I agree with the full windsheild, I have that in my Crestliner, but finding a decent full winsheild boat for under $10 in his budget is another questions.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

If, after you take all the advice given, find the perfect fishing boat with your first purchase, you are one in a million... Most of us are still looking for that elusive perfect boat, but that's the fun part. Sort of like searching for the unicorn.


----------



## kielman (May 13, 2004)

I noticed a very interesting response to one of the other posts that suggested "buy a boat for what you are going to do 80% of the time, rather than what you MIGHT do 20% of the time". That got me thinking. 80% of the time I will probably be on inland lakes. Will the crestliner be comfortable enough for fishing on smaller inland lakes/rivers, and manageable for one person? 

Thank you so much for all of the help and assistance.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes they are, anything under 20 feet is well managable for 1 capable person regardless of the brand.


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

My cousin had a 1998 17.5 fishhawk, the exact boat shown and he lived in Rockford, mi. We used that boat for everything, steelheading on the Grand river, fishing all the inlnd lakes around him, walleye on the detroit river and Lake erie and salmon fishing on Lake michigan. It was a great all around boat. You may may have to watch the weather on the bigger lake but really wasnt that big of an issue. And yes, a very comfortable boat to fish out of.


----------



## Mike'sGoneFishin (Feb 11, 2010)

You may want to think about a center console boat, I have a 1995 17' Pro-Line with 115 Evinrude that does everything I need. It's not to big not to small for the waters that I have been on Lake St. Clair, the channels, Fletchers (nicked the prop though) and even had it in Lake Superior. I picked it up a couple years back and it was my first boat as well, I looked at the alums Lowe, Lund but the cost and potential dents, leakes scared me away. The glass is smooth and very easy to clean especailly when the kid dumps 5dz nightcrawler all over!


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

If you plan on fishing rivers I would vote for an aluminum boat instead of glass. I love glass boats but they are not ideal for rivers. You can pound out a dent but it is much harder and more expensive to repair glass. Just my $.02


----------



## kielman (May 13, 2004)

I am starting to like the Crestliner more and more as I think of how I will use it. 

I will pose another question. Space is not an issue as I can store the boats at my parents cabin. If you had $10K and split it between TWO boats each with their own specific purposes, what are your suggestions?


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd stick with the one $10,000 boat, depending on what you want to do with it. For one you will have twice the maintenance costs and upkeep. Plus, you can expect more repairs to 2 $5,000 boats than one $10,000 boat. If you are going to spend most of your time on inland lakes and rivers, with occasional ventures onto big lakes, a nice 16-18' aluminum boat with a larger outboard would be the way to go. I spend almost all of my time on the Great Lakes so I bought a 22' glass boat. Plus my wife wanted a bathroom. Now I am in the process of putting together a little 12' boat to hit the local lakes and rivers with. My friend has a 16' Lund with a 90 hp outboard on it and I think it is very versatile.  He uses it to fish inland lakes, Lake Michigan, Saginaw Bay, Saginaw River and Detroit River. It is a single console but a walk through would be nice. Crestliners are nice because they are welded. If you bought a boat for $8,000 you could spend the extra money on setting it up perfect. Track system on each gunnel, good GPS/Sonar combo, remote trolling motor etc. Plus you would have more money for rods and reels. Just my $.02.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

If it is strictly fishing, I would stay with the one and that crestliner is a very good choice and setup in my opinion. 

If it was for fishing and hunting that is another story. 

Two boats = double the cost of everything down to grease..


----------

